# 2007 Sentra 2.0L Manual 6 drive axles...



## Crf450r420 (Jun 27, 2010)

Boss' wife has one and it needs both axels. There are no listings at the auto parts stores around here. Found nothing in google search or forum search. The dealer wants about $450 each, so $900 for parts. She did get about 150,000 miles out of them, but still ouch. The other option right now is to send them to be rebuilt which is a better cost, but requires the car to be down for a week. Is there another source for these things?


----------

